# video cams for nightclub projection



## SjonRokz4u (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey guys,
Im going to a club tomorrow to do a quick consultation and maybe bid on the install. They want 6 cams, color, very low light, , not sure yet if fixed focal point or adjustable lens. Anyone have any expirience and or preferences? They will also need switching and the ability to DVR all located in the DJ booth but I think Ive got that under control. I dont want the most expensive, nor the cheapest. Just something good and priced at a point that I can still make money..........Thanks in advance, Shaun


----------



## SHARYNF (Mar 1, 2010)

what is the budget, are they fixed or PTZ, do they need HD or will SD work, is it to be mixed with other graphics or ???

Sharyn


----------



## SjonRokz4u (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks, we havent met yet to determine the budget 
, what he said was they want 6 cams in different parts of the club, one facing the stage to be sent out to 3 diffetent pojectors.Im not sure what PTZ or fixed is, and SD will do. Im curious though, when you asked about mixing with different graphics. Im assuming you mean like video backgrounds or playback video?


----------



## SHARYNF (Mar 2, 2010)

PZT is pan zoom tilt IE are these going to be controlled cameras? Is it for effect or for some other purpose (in lowlight what are you looking for) 

A number of clubs are moving to VJ instead of DJ and also using system that can mix live camera feeds with pre recorded loops, and static images, and music videos. 


Where I am coming from is sometime a venue wants video and projector to just get patrons to move to another part of the venue based on what is happening there. others are looking to include video cameras a part of an artistic lighting imaging production 
Sharyn


----------



## museav (Mar 2, 2010)

As Sharyn alluded to, the cameras themselves are one aspect but perhaps the bigger question is what they are trying to do overall as that could affect the answer. If it was just one camera on the stage being sent to projectors or displays for viewing in other areas that would be one thing but six cameras, multiple projectors, DVR, etc. suggest that perhaps a bit more than that is expected.

There may be a reason for it in this case, but most clubs and performance venues seem to be looking at HD, at least 720p or 1080i, systems. If 480i SD is acceptable then that's fine, but it might be worth confirming. 

You mentioned that you think you have the switching and DVR figured out, maybe if you gave some idea of what you have planned there it would provide a reference for the level of quality desired on the project that could in turn help define what might be appropriate for cameras.

On a detail, don't forget to consider that the cameras and lenses used will define the shots possible with the camera locations defined. Getting a close-up of a performer from a camera back in the room may require a long throw lens while a shot of the entire stage or part of the audience from a short distance away may require a wide angle lens. You may find that packaged camera/lens or packaged camera/lens/pan/tilt units fit the needs perfectly or you may find that you need separate components. Like many things, it is probably better to first identify the requirements and then select cameras that can meet those requirements than it is to pick a product and then hope it works for the application. So do the site survey, ask questions and see if you can garner any additional information that might help define what is need or expected.


----------



## SjonRokz4u (Mar 2, 2010)

Ok just got back, I dont know why they were saying 6 cams yesterday, here is what they want to do. Its an old downtown shotgun type bar, a front and a rear, the front does not pertain. The back room is a rectangular 2 level room. The 2nd level is a ring. DJ booth is at top on short south wall 1 screen up high on east andwest wall and 2 screens on corners oppisite and straight away from DJ. Performance area on ring level next to DJ. That being said, they want a PTZ, color cam, lo lux, doesnt care about HD or SD. They want to be able to shoot and project performance and also be able to pan and tilt to show crowd in room on projectors while also recording, also be able to VJ. Keep in mind its a club so hes budget consious. I was thinking ?cam to generic switch, to dvr to monitor to generic 4 way split to projectors. the projectors and screens and vj are already there. The cam to DJ booth is about 50' in cable and the booth to each projector is only about 50'. Mainly looking for advice on cam, but will welcome any suggestions...Thanks again for everyones help......................Shaun


----------



## SHARYNF (Mar 3, 2010)

On the moderately priced PZT I like the Canon VC C50I the quality is decent, and they have a 26x optical zoom. They are not broadcast but still decent quality. To control them I use the Telemetrics controller but you can also just use a computer. I have put in place a system where I can run s video and the pzt control all over a single cat5 cable which makes setup install easy.

Sharyn


----------



## BillESC (Mar 3, 2010)

I like the Sony EVI D70 PZT camera. We've installed a bunch of them in churches with great results.


----------



## SjonRokz4u (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey guys thanks for the help. I guess they didnt like my bid. I took the cost and added 20% to it and labor for my guys, sooo,


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 13, 2010)

Too bad. At least you have come out of this with more knowledge than you started, so it's not a total loss.


----------



## bishopthomas (Apr 20, 2010)

SjonRokz4u said:


> Hey guys thanks for the help. I guess they didnt like my bid. I took the cost and added 20% to it and labor for my guys, sooo,



Don't worry. They'll be calling you when it's time to fix the things the "other guy" screwed up.


----------

